# Drehmomente Soul Fire 2014 ?



## wezhjk (19. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bräuchte die Drehmomente für die Bolzen der Dämpferbefestigung (shox mount frame und shox mount rocker!?). Gibt es fürs Soul Fire 2014 eine Gesammtübersicht ? würde mich freuen wenn mir wer Infos zu den Drehmomenten geben könnte.


----------



## locke_lancelot (20. November 2015)

Ich glaube nicht das es da eine Gesamtübersicht gibt. (zumindest nicht offiziell)
War letztens bei Rose und hab nach den Drehmomenten fürs Uncle Jimbo gefragt, da meinte der nette Mechaniker
das es keine Übersicht gibt und die alles nach Gefühl zusammen bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (20. November 2015)

Hallo, 

anbei erhältst du eine Übersicht der Drehmomente fürs SOUL FIRE 2014.

Liebe Grüße
Julia


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (20. November 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das es da eine Gesamtübersicht gibt. (zumindest nicht offiziell)
> War letztens bei Rose und hab nach den Drehmomenten fürs Uncle Jimbo gefragt, da meinte der nette Mechaniker
> das es keine Übersicht gibt und die alles nach Gefühl zusammen bauen.



Hallo Locke, 

um welches UNCLE JIMBO Modell handelt es sich bei deinem? Dann frage ich in unserer Technikabteilung an, ob ich davon auch eine Übersicht der Drehmomente bekommen könnte. 

Liebe Grüße

Julia


----------



## locke_lancelot (20. November 2015)

RoseBikesTech schrieb:


> Hallo Locke,
> 
> um welches UNCLE JIMBO Modell handelt es sich bei deinem? Dann frage ich in unserer Technikabteilung an, ob ich davon auch eine Übersicht der Drehmomente bekommen könnte.
> 
> ...



Hui das wäre ja was 

Uncle Jimbo 2015


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (24. November 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Hui das wäre ja was
> 
> Uncle Jimbo 2015


Hallo Locke. 

anbei erhältst du eine Übersicht zu den Drehmomenten fürs UNCLE JIMBO. 

Viele Grüße
Julia


----------



## locke_lancelot (24. November 2015)

RoseBikesTech schrieb:


> Hallo Locke.
> 
> anbei erhältst du eine Übersicht zu den Drehmomenten fürs UNCLE JIMBO.
> 
> ...



super, besten dank


----------



## montero (24. Februar 2016)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Drehmomentangaben für das 2015 Ground Control. Gibt es dafür auch so eine schöne Übersicht?

Grße!


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (25. Februar 2016)

montero schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach Drehmomentangaben für das 2015 Ground Control. Gibt es dafür auch so eine schöne Übersicht?
> 
> Grße!


Hallo, 

anbei erhältst du die Drehmomentangaben für das 2015er GROUND CONTROL. Bei Fragen stehe ich dir gerne zur Verfügung. 

Viele Grüße

Julia


----------



## montero (25. Februar 2016)

ROSE Bikes Tech" data-source="post: 13616008"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ROSE Bikes Tech schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> anbei erhältst du die Drehmomentangaben für das 2015er GROUND CONTROL. Bei Fragen stehe ich dir gerne zur Verfügung.
> 
> ...



Dankeschön!


----------



## shr3d (26. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
wie bekomme ich das Hauptlager vom Soul Fire aufgeschraubt? Da ist ja nur auf der nicht antriebsseite eine Abdeckung zum Abschrauben, aber die geht nicht ab. Gibt es da etwas zu beachten? Will nur nicht die Schraube kaputtmachen, alle anderen Lager gingen einfacher auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Halabaloozah (1. März 2016)

spam


----------



## JohnnyRider (1. Juli 2016)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> super, besten dank



kannst du mir sagen welche die Punkte 5 und 6 sind? Sind doch beide an der selben Stelle?


----------



## locke_lancelot (2. Juli 2016)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> kannst du mir sagen welche die Punkte 5 und 6 sind? Sind doch beide an der selben Stelle?



Hab beide einfach mit 6NM angezogen, ich glaub das eine war ne Hülse und das andere ne Schraube. Kann mich aber auch irren


----------



## Atro (5. Dezember 2017)

shr3d schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie bekomme ich das Hauptlager vom Soul Fire aufgeschraubt? Da ist ja nur auf der nicht antriebsseite eine Abdeckung zum Abschrauben, aber die geht nicht ab. Gibt es da etwas zu beachten? Will nur nicht die Schraube kaputtmachen, alle anderen Lager gingen einfacher auf.


Genau das würde mich auch interessieren, stehe nämlich grad vor dem selben Problem, alle anderen gingen auf, nur das große Hauptlager nicht. Ich habe das richtige Werkzeug aber es fühlt sich an als wäre sie unendlich fest zugescharaubt. 

Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Atro (5. Dezember 2017)

ROSE Bikes Tech" data-source="post: 13390754"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ROSE Bikes Tech schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> anbei erhältst du eine Übersicht der Drehmomente fürs SOUL FIRE 2014.
> 
> ...


Hallo 

Hätten Sie vielleicht auch die Drehmomente zum 2017er Soulfire? Vor allem wie man das große Hauptlager auf bekommt.. 

Wäre mega nett


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (6. Dezember 2017)

Hi Atro,
gerne helfen wir weiter. Im Anhang findest du ein pdf mit den Drehmomenten.
Das Hauptlager wird mit einer Schraubensicherung montiert sein. Also könnte für die Demontage ein wenig mehr Kraft benötigt werden.
Falls noch kein Werkzeug vorhanden, bitte dieses besorgen:
*SHIMANO TL-UN66 Innenlagerwerkzeug*
*Bestell Nr. 493039*

Viele Grüße aus Bocholt
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atro (6. Dezember 2017)

Vielen vielen Dank


----------



## Deleted 331894 (12. Dezember 2017)

Super, die drehmomente hab ich auch schon gesucht!


----------



## MS80 (15. März 2018)

ROSE Bikes Tech" data-source="post: 14948154"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ROSE Bikes Tech schrieb:


> Hi Atro,
> gerne helfen wir weiter. Im Anhang findest du ein pdf mit den Drehmomenten.
> Das Hauptlager wird mit einer Schraubensicherung montiert sein. Also könnte für die Demontage ein wenig mehr Kraft benötigt werden.
> 
> ...





Habt ihr evtl auch Drehmomentwerte für das Beefcake DH 2012 ? 
Vielen Dank


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (19. März 2018)

Hallo,
hat zwar ein wenig gedauert, aber hier nun die Infos zu den Drehmomenten:
Drehmoment Dämpfer Befestigungsschraube oben/unten: 6-8 Nm
Drehmoment Hauptlager: 8-10 Nm
Drehmoment Horst-Link: 6-8 Nm

viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## MS80 (19. März 2018)

ROSE Bikes Tech" data-source="post: 15154209"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ROSE Bikes Tech schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat zwar ein wenig gedauert, aber hier nun die Infos zu den Drehmomenten:
> Drehmoment Dämpfer Befestigungsschraube oben/unten: 6-8 Nm
> Drehmoment Hauptlager: 8-10 Nm
> ...



Kein Problem das ist Super, vielen Dank.


Ich habe das Problem dass der verbaute Vivid Air an der Seite wo das Luft Ventil ist leicht gegen die Wippe kommt beim Ausfedern. Ist das schlimm das ist 1mm oder so


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (20. März 2018)

Hi MS 80,
mein Kollege aus dem technischen Support hat deine Anfrage bereits per E Mail bekommen. 
Er meldet sich umgehend.

viele Grüße
Peter


----------

